# Questions about Dog Care in Lisbon



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello:

I moved to Lisbon about a week ago from the United States, and brought my 4-year old Black Lab mutt with me. He's adjusting nicely, but I have some dog care-related questions.

Specifically:

1. Where is a reputable place to buy dog food in the city? I live near the Rato metro station, and don't have a car. So far, the little grocery stores in the area don't seem to have dog food. Any suggestions on where I can get high quality food, treats, and other supplies?

2. I understand that doggie daycare and dog-walkers may not be as prevalent in Lisbon as they are in American cities, but does anyone know of any people or places offering a similar service? I'm particularly interested in places where my dog could be boarded when I have to leave town for extended periods, aka holidays back in the US, for example. 

3. Finally, Does anyone have suggestions for an English-speaking vet in my area (near Rato Metro station)? I'm taking language lessons, but my Portuguese skills are not nearly sufficient to coherently talk about health matters. Hospital Veterinario Sao Bento, happens to be down the street; has anyone used it? 

Many thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Can't help with Lisbon, in our experience everywhere has an abundance of Vets, I've yet to not find at least 1 English speaking Vet or a member of staff, equally just about every Vet we've dealt with in Portugal stocks the "better" dog/cat foods as do pet shops

Try a search on Yellow Pages
yellowpages.pt - Veterinary Clinics - Lisbon Municipality


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

hutchij said:


> Hello:
> 
> I moved to Lisbon about a week ago from the United States, and brought my 4-year old Black Lab mutt with me. He's adjusting nicely, but I have some dog care-related questions.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! (parabens!) Why dont you used the Portugal translation app for your smartphone to help with your communication ? There are several good apps for it. Some are bad than other. Just test and see which one is the best for you. Some apps have voice translation app. All you have to do is test to see which one is the bst for you. I have one app that works best with voice translation.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

bearmon2010 said:


> Congratulations! (parabens!) Why dont you used the Portugal translation app for your smartphone to help with your communication ? There are several good apps for it. Some are bad than other. Just test and see which one is the best for you. Some apps have voice translation app. All you have to do is test to see which one is the bst for you. I have one app that works best with voice translation.


I use the google translate app. It lets you take a photo of any text whether it be a menu or a bill from the electric company and it translates it. It also does the reverse. For an English input it will speak the Portuguese output and produce it on screen too.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah ? What is the name of app for Google ? 

I am using my iPhone with an app which is an accurate for Portugal/English voices. I tested it with my mom and my mom said its accurate. She understood them. Some people like my grandma who do not read and write but speak Portuguese only. My app is perfect for her to listen in Portuguese voice whenever I wanted to talk with her. Yes, I can't speak with her because I am deaf and she dont sign language. *LAZY but thats her* Sad, she passed away years ago before app existed.


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome!

If you're looking for specific food, I'm sure the neighborhood vet can help, but I know they sell dog food at the Pingo Doce supermarket just above Largo Do Rato.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hutchij

in answer to your questions....


I buy all my dog food online and it is delivered to my door. Is there a specific brand you use?


I can let you know about vacation boarding 


I am involved with a Boxer Rescue Association near Lisbon and will be able to find details of the Hospital Veterinario Sao Bento for you if I can. Also the name of a vet

I will get back to you later via PM.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED

https://www.facebook.com/CentroVeterinarioBerna/info

Our Rescue vet is Dr. Joaquim Henriques, but you can also talk with Dr. Ricardo or Dr. Miguel. They all speak excellent English

https://www.google.pt/maps/dir/Aven...x71908b358c46ace1!2m2!1d-9.154111!2d38.720077

YOU CAN GET THERE BY TAXI all you only have to say to the girl on phone when YOU CALL the cab that you have a dog. they'll send a car that can carry him and the dog 

You can also use the Metro (after you have bought a ticket for the dog too!!!!)


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you all very much!


----------

